# Found A Puppy



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I went on my first trail ride alone, pulled the trailer for the first time. Got completely lost (1 hour trail ride turned into 3 1/2). While I was lost I found a puppy. I thought it had gotten hit by a car because it was just laying there. So I carried it to the nearest house to ask for directions. And then got up on my horse and they helped me put the puppy up with me. Got lost again trying to find my way back, waved down a car. They met me back at my trailer with the puppy. Brought him home and put him out in the barn because I still had no idea why he was acting lethargic.... Won't eat, head down, beaten attitude. He took a drink of water, peed and then threw it up. So I was thinking PARVO! Gum color is pink, pinched his skin it goes right back down. But when I went out to take a picture of him he started doing something weird. 






We cannot honestly afford to take this puppy to the vet. We've exhausted our emergency vet funds on our dog who has ringworm and got it on her nose, which is causing her all sorts of difficulties. She's been to the vet three different times for it so far. We've still got to take her back to the vet. She isn't up to date on her booster either because when we went in she was running a fever. So I'm very afraid that what this puppy has is contagious. 

My only option is to call the humane society tomorrow, or Monday and have them come pick him up. Which really irks me because I feel like I was supposed to find him, that's why I got lost and looked over and saw him curled up in a ball and carried him all the way back to have him be put to sleep. But at least he didn't lay out in the middle of the woods to die and get eaten by a bunch of other animals....


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Poor guy he is very cute looks to be a lab? I have no advice on what was up with the shakes but I would say it could be parvo or a number of other things a nuerologic(sp?) problem might cause the shaking thing though


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think someone dumped him... : (


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

It sounds to me like he has been poisoned with either flea/tick shampoo or flea/tick drops. Friends of ours lost a puppy due to neurological problems that showed up as weakness, lethargy, and shivering type seizures like your puppy. There wasn't anything that could be done because there's not really a cure. I'm so sorry but this doesn't look good.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He looks like a lab. I googled puppy head shaking and came up with this:

Cervical Vertebral Instability (Wobbler syndrome ) - Page 1 

Explains the trembling of his head and why he is just lying there. I'm no expert, of course. I just know my way around Google. 

Good luck.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You know it's funny you say that because I have a bunch of bumps from where I was carrying him. And if someone treated him with flea drops they probably put it between his shoulder blades and on his back end. The bumps are where I touched his back end. I'm allergic to flea shampoos.... I get hives every time I give my dogs a bath. 

And now since I have a big fear of dead things I'm afraid to go check on him.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no.. contact lab rescues.. they will help. I have the email of someone who runs a rescue. Would you like her email? Shell be happy to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I contacted both rescues near me. If you have anyone willing to help than please feel free to PM me the email.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Poseiden- He's gotten up and walked fine. I've seen wobblers and I don't think this is it...


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Definitely looks neurologic. Could be from a tick borne disease or distermper. Make sure you keep him away from you other dogs and wash hands afterwards and don't let them share blankets and bowls. If you can't afford to keep him then the SPCA or Animal Control is the best bet. If he is still vomiting or has diarrhea he can have pedialyte to help replenish his fluids. Good luck with him.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Also, if you think he might still have possible tick/flea treatment on him a dawn bath will help.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok I went out to check on him. I'm not sure what this is. Don't think it's distemper.... I think it may be that he got ahold of something in the woods.... Not sure how long he was out there. He also has a bald spot on his chest that to me looks like road rash... Maybe it's shock? Somebody probably threw him out of a car.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omfg poor thing! is he eating? Still drinking? has he pooped? he could be in shock, wrap him in a towel and feed him some rice (cooked) with rice water, that helps with a sicky belly. Also cat food and baby food gets thier appetite going. Maybe he hurt himself when he got tossed out? omg....if I was anywhere near you I would take him!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Has not pooped. Did drink once. Has food out with him. I'm probably going to fry him up some hamburger and rice.... and see if I can get him to eat that. I'm talking to someone on facebook who might take him if what he has is not contagious.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope he gets better.

My mum was saying maybe he gotten beaten and dumped or ran away afterwards. Or he got tossed out of a car. I hope it's not something worse. Lucky for him you found him.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I will agree it looks neurologic or like a reaction to something he ate or something that was put on him. The shelter is your best option if you can't afford a vet for him. Many shelters will provide basic vet care and puppies adopt out much easier that adults so that's extra incentive for them. It's not always a death sentence. 

He is also probably dehydrated, and that will cut his appetite, you can give him water diluted with 50% Pedialyte (for kids). It'll help rehydrate him much faster that just water alone. Beyond that all you can do at this point is feed him and keep him safe until the shelter opens. 

Thanks for picking him up, his fate now is much better then it would have been otherwise.

Edited to add, it _could_ be shock, and that would be the best outcome because by morning he may be just fine assuming he drinks and eats. I will cross my fingers for him.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Get him to a shelter as soon as you can. Since you can't take him to the vet, this is the kindest thing you could do for this pup. Depending on what exactly is wrong with him, he could be running out of time...help give him the second chance he deserves.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think either way it goes I'll be getting him to a vet on Monday. Someone that I know is going to meet me there on Monday. If what he has isn't contagious she is taking him home and if it then I'll foot the bill and figure out what to do with him from there. We have money saved back but it's not for this. It's for paying our deductibles when we take the kids to appointments or car problems. 

Just so everyone knows the shelters around here are high kill. Even though he is a puppy and possibly mostly lab if he is sick they will put him to sleep. I could go to a place called SICSA but they do adoptions from foster homes and don't actually have dogs on their premises. I'm doing the best I can for him here but there are no vets near me that are open on Sundays and I believe the shelters aren't open either. So if he pulls through til Monday hopefully I can figure out a way to get him to my vet one way or another.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't fry any food for him, the butter/grease will hurt his tummy. The breeder I bought my rotty from in Florida told me the best thing is rice water with rice (cooled of course) cat food and baby food to entice them to start eating again and to settle upset stomachs. I have only had success with what she told me to use, and it was confrimed by my vet many many times! Have you seen him walk around?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay no fried food. No stores open close to me. So that stuff will probably have to wait until tomorrow. Unless I can give him yogurt.... Yes he got up and walked. He walks fine. I've pressed all over him. He has no sore spots or broken bones.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Most probably he's in shock, from getting tossed to the change of "home" he's possibly sore as well. Puppies are hardy, if it's not porvo he will make it through the night, if it is, burn everything he came into contact with. Poor wee thing, breaks my heart when I see things like that.:-(

Good luck Joe, please keep us posted on his progrees, I hope he gets better and finds a forever home.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Honestly he strikes me as having either been poisoned or struck in the head (by a car, hoof, human etc). How's his gum color?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

How about applesauce? Should I make him eat it even though he won't?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Gum color is pink, when I press on it it goes right back to pink. No head injuries... I've pressed all over his head.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

I wouldn't give him applesauce, too acidic, do you have any meat in the house? If yes cook it up with a teaspoonfull of olive oil, and boil some quaker oats, cool the oats (the freezer works great) mix it all together and get him to eat that.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I've got ground beef... and yogurt... I was thinking yogurt might help him. Or maybe I should just see how he does through the night. He's not terribly thin...


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

Lift the skin on the back of his neck straight up and then let go. If it stays up or slowly goes back down, then he is dehydrated and he likely won't eat no matter what you try until that is resolved. 

If it goes back down quickly, then I would just leave food out for him and let him eat it on his own, I wouldn't force it.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

^ oo CA I never knew about that trick! good one, i'll add that to my repertoire thanks =) Joe give just the beef, I have no idea if yogurt is even good for dogs.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I did that when I went to check on him last time. Goes back normally. Not super quickly but not slowly. I don't think he's really dehydrated. I've smelled Parvo before and when he threw up it didn't smell like that. The puppy that I had that had to be put down because of it stunk, this puppy doesn't stink. He kind of smells like burning wood.... if that makes any sense or even matters.


Going out to check on him again.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I think milk, along with raw eggs, gives them gas. I'm not exactly sure though.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

My worst fear is that he was poisoned, mind you if his gums are normal poison isn't an option. Are his eyes clear? tongue nice and pink? I remember when my female shepherd got a gastro (her stomach flipped, it looked like a smurf hat on her x-rays) her gums were bad she was breathing funny it was terrifying. The puppy has head shaking, could be anything. Best thing is keep him hydrated. Keep doing what your doing, wait and see. Keep us posted please!


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

I think your doing a wonderful thing! I hope everything works out. Not many people would have taken him home!!! The ground beef (small amount maybe with a little softened dog food?) would be good if no rice or oatmeal. If hes real lethargic you can rub sugar water or even better karo syrup on his gums. If he were dehydrated the skin would go back ery slow as would the pink in his gums. His probably just upset & shocked. Sometimes the sugar helps with that too. Keep him warm & see if he's better in the morning. If so it's probably nothing too major, if not... Well then vest bet would be a vet on Monday. Prolly a good idea either way. 

Good point with the parvo- it does give a horrible smell. So horrible when it happens, a girl I used to work with lost 4 dos that way after a trip to the dog park  

I hope puppies ohkay & no need for major fund spending or such because you did a good thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure what that puppy is going through is just shock. I have a rescue here that came from an abusive home that used to get like that for HOURS after I raised my voice. He would be just fine otherwise, but he would do the head shake and look like he was trying to tilt his head back to gulp in air. His vet checks were all A-Ok, tests negative. He is just a very anxious boy, due to his past life.

Your puppy, Lord knows what he went through, and then if you couple in that he may have also eaten something he shouldn't have or had an overdose of a flea med or dust or shampoo...although that sounds unlikely, if someone would flea dip, why would they toss him? He may have fallen from a car and run off where no one could find him...? 

Anyhow, *hugs* for saving this puppy. I am sure he is grateful you came along. I am glad to hear about the vet on Monday and the potential adopter. If he shows improvements it's probably situational and he will have a new forever home. Props for being willing to make the financial sacrifice that you are making. <3 Good Luck!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I ran up to McDonalds (only thing open this late) and got him a grilled chicken patty. He showed little interest. I left it out for him just in case. Checked his skin again, goes back the same as my dogs. Checked his eyes... they are fine, his tongue is fine. Gum color is still pink. Got him to stand up but he'd much rather lay down. So I'm going to let him rest. Will check on him in the morning. I hope he makes it through and all this effort isn't for nothing. : ( I'll try the sugar thing in the morning as well.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Even though it doesn't smell, it could still be Parvo and just in case I would treat it as such if you have other dogs around. Only way to know for sure is with a snap test which if you turn him into the humane society hopefully they will do. 

I don't know about flea/tick types of poisons, but if he got into any sort of rat type poisoning it could take up to 12 hours to see real symptoms depending on the type. 

Plain (not vanilla) yogurt, boiled white rice, boiled chicken or ground beed (with the water drained so the fat is drained with it) are all good. Have you taken a temperature on him? 

Don't have too many ideas other than what has been suggested... good luck with him!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Can't get temp because I don't have a normal thermometer. The only one I have is the kind you scan across the forehead for kids. I'm going to run to the store in the morning. I'll buy a thermometer while I'm there. I'm hoping it's just shock but just in case I'm washing my hands when I come back in from dealing with him. Really hoping it's not parvo.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

To check for parvo, feel under his "arm". If it is hot you know you have a problem. If it is parvo I know of some things you can do for him. Three of our dogs got parvo and we saved every one of them. We didn't take them to the vet because people that did said that their dogs died there. Problem is, the vets have so many animals there they can only treat them, give them drugs and leave them in the kennels. The vets told us they have a 50/50 survival rate. We had to sit up around the clock with two of our dogs especially. One of ours was so sick she tried to go off to die. Staying up with them is important.

If he acts depressed that is one sign. Either way, it wouldn't hurt to give him electrolytes. 1 cup of water, half teaspoon of salt and one teaspoon of sugar. This is what we gave our dogs and they perked up mentally really well from it. One of our dogs had problems breathing and we had to give her steam treatments. We also gave them carrot juice and lots of water.

The thing that worked the best was the garlic oil though. We used about a cup of olive oil and about 2 heads of garlic crushed. You warm the crushed garlic slowly - do not cook it! Then steep it for about 2 hours. Then give the puppy as much as he will let you. We did a couple syringe fulls every hour. This is your antibiotic.

These things couldn't hurt him, so if you suspect parvo at all I would hit it hard. Parvo moves so fast and is so deadly! If you have any questions I'll be happy to answer them. Best of luck with the puppy - he looks so sweet!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Puppy is not doing well. His gums are gray. Still very lethargic. But he is lifting his head, wagging his tail.... My husband said he checked on him when he got home early this morning and there was a pool of blood in the stall. I'm afraid that if he doesn't get to a vet today he might not make it. I syringed him some water because the most important thing is that he stay dehydrated. Last night I took him out some chicken and he didn't touch any of it. My thoughts are that he either has Parvo or has been poisoned. 


I still don't smell Parvo but that doesn't mean it's not it. Because the manure pile is by the barn so it's hard to tell past it. I do have powder electrolytes and I can go out and give him some. If I call the shelter they will more than likely put him down. I'll go check his underarms and give him some electrolytes. 


What does steep mean?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Edit, just saw your post. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Sounds like he may have internal injuries that you can't see. If he was tossed out of a moving car he very easily could have internal bleeding along with shock, causing all of these symptoms. I know you are doing all you can for him, but if there is any way possible for him to see a vet today, it might save his life. 

Is he still drinking?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No he won't drink on his own. I gave him some syringe fulls of water with electrolytes in them. I sat out there with him for about 30 minutes and he didn't throw them up. But he did start to cough a little. Yesterday I pressed all over his abdomen and he didn't show any discomfort. I'm going to call around and see if there are any vets open but I doubt it because a friend of mine's dog got hit by a car on a sunday and she couldn't get him to the vet until Monday. It's worth a try though. 

Someone mentioned feeling under his arms. Not hot...warm at best. Going to go get a thermometer in a couple hours. Have to wait for my husband to get up.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

If the puppy isn't hot under the arms it shouldn't be parvo. Parvo runs a fever. It certainly could just be stress - poor little thing!

That is great you are giving him electrolytes! That is very important that he is kept hydrated.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

It's the whole pool of blood thing that makes me think internal injuries. Did he throw it up? If you can't get him to a vet until tomorrow just keep treating it as shock, I would think. Keep him calm, warm and hydrated, which it sounds like you are doing already. Hope the little guy will be alright.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh dear poor little guy, keep doing what your doing, thanks for keeping us posted! *sending healing vibes*


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Puppy isn't going to make it. It is without a doubt Parvo. He threw up and it smells exactly like Parvo. I've been outside with him trying to pump fluids into him and he can't hold them down. Now he is not responsive, not blinking and can't sit up at all. His breathing is slow and shallow. Gums are very pale. I'm trying really hard to find somewhere to take him to put him to sleep.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww poor thing, atleast he knew love and care for a little while :/


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

We had a great dane with parvo..he survived it, barley. He was lucky thou. I know it's hard to not be able to stop his suffering, we have a cat right now. His head is swollen..bleeding from his eyes he's in pain. And we can't help because vet is closed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

My husband went out to check on him and said that he was bleeding out from his anus. The only vet I could get ahold of is 2 hours away and they want $300 for an emergency call. My husband took the puppy out and put him out of his misery. I need to go... this isn't easy for us...


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

your husband did the best thing for him. Yes it's very sad, at least you both tried your best for him. He's at peace now.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

So sorry SUJ. You did the best you could for him. At least he wasn't left laying by the roadside like he would have been if you hadn't found him.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You honestly did the best you could. I'm not suprised at all it's happened. I'm proud you did what you did for him, he could have died alone and cold. Now, strip that stall. Spray it down top to bottom with a garden sprayer filled with 20% bleach solution. Bleach anything that came in contact with the pup. Don't let your own dogs in the barn at all, bleach bucket by the barn door for a few days to bleach shoe soles. Parvovirus is highly contagious. 
Hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

You did the best you could, and you did the right thing for him. He is in a better place now. I'm sorry for your loss
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad you took the decision to help him go,maybe that is why you were guided to him, not to save him, but to give him some love and then a better ending than he would of had out there alone.

Such a sweet puppy, RIP little man


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you guys. I went to Tractor Supply and picked up a booster for my dog. Took her temp and went ahead and gave it to her. Just in case. The vet recommended I do that since I couldn't get her to the vet right away. Now it's the waiting game for them. Because although we washed up and everything you guys are right it's highly contagious. When I go to the vet on Wednesday for my dog that is having the ringworm problem I'm going to have him prescribe me tamiflu. That way if any of the dogs start acting sick I can start treating right away. Hopefully since my dogs are older and had their shots they won't get it.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

You are very brave to take a sickly dog home without knowing what is wrong with it. Good luck to you.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Just saw that he went to doggie heaven. I know he appreciated the care you gave him in his last moments. This is never easy.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry. He isn't suffering now which is good. If your dogs are over 2 years you really don't need to worry. Take precautions of course, but I've understood it is a puppy thing and older dogs almost "can't" get it.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Older dogs can get it but it's rare. Usually they can't get it because they had the right puppy shots. Two of our dogs we didn't get until they were older so we don't know their puppy shot status. Our youngest dog isn't even one yet...


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Joe, hugs. You gave that puppy kindness and his tail wagging when he saw you was his "thank you." You and your husband made the hard call at the end; it was the brave and merciful thing to do and best for the pup even thought it was hard for you. He was lucky that you found him and made his last hours better. I'll keep you in my thoughts that your own dogs don't get sick.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

You're an angel, and you did the best you could.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry SUJ. You did a wonderful and brave thing. This puppy spent his last moments loved. *hugs*


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys. Sunday was probably one of the worst Sundays I've had in a long time. : ( The puppy is buried. We dubbed him Woody so he didn't go without a name.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you to your husband for ending his suffering!





ShutUpJoe said:


> Just so everyone knows the shelters around here are high kill. Even though he is a puppy and possibly mostly lab if he is sick they will put him to sleep.


Not that it applies anymore but I see being put to sleep as a better option than suffering with no vet care.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, poor puppy :sad:.

I'm really sorry for him. Sometimes it just happens.

You did the very right thing, it had to be very unpleasant decision but sometimes the best decisions are like that.


----------



## shelby957 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ohh so sorry!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Alwaysbehind- I had people offering to pay for his vet care and take him home had he made it til Monday. 

Once I saw him go downhill I made the decision that I wouldn't let him suffer. When I made that post the puppy wasn't as bad as he was right before it was decided that enough was enough. I went out there about an hour before and he could sit up and was wagging his tail. An hour after that he couldn't sit up. He was breathing but not blinking. If you moved his head he didn't bother to move it back, same with paws. I couldn't stand to let him sit like that so my husband offered to end it and he was not happy about doing it. He hates to do things like that but agreed that suffering wasn't an option. 

My barn was completely gutted, bleached, limed and cleaned. Buckets were bleached. Everything else was discarded. Even the shoes I wore. We are hoping that it doesn't affect any of our other animals, just in case it wasn't parvo. But I'm pretty sure it was.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I understand that you had someone to pay for vet care towards the end there.

I was responding to your point that taking the puppy to a shelter was not an option because they have a high kill rate.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry Joe. We had a very similar case just a month ago, with an abandoned puppy who not only had Parvo, but has just been diagnosed with Wobblers Syndrome. Luckily he did survive, but it took many days of ICU, blood transfusions, and almost $1,200 to get him through. As hard as it is, you did what was best for him. Parvo is a terrible thing for a puppy to die from. I'm sure that he was very grateful for your love and attention in his last day.

I would recommend scrubbing everything down again in a week, as well as in a month. Parvo can live for up to a year, and is resistant against most bleaches, disinfectants, heat, and cold. Connor is still being quarentined even after a clean bill of health, a month after being diagnosed.

Sending prayers your way. You've gone through a rough time. Rest assured that you did the right thing, though.


also as a note to everyone else: foul smell and fever are indeed symptoms of parvo, but it is not limited to those things. Connor's vomit smelled normal up until day five, when it took on an acidic/rotting smell. Until that time, it was fine. He also suffered from low temperatures instead of high ones- his system began to shut down at the climax of the virus. His temperature went as low as 98 degrees at one point, and he stayed on a heater for over a week before his body began to regulate again.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Alwaysbehind- If I mentioned it wasn't an option I'm not sure where that came from..... It was very much an option and I had actually called the shelter and left a message. They called me back yesterday. I think it became less of an option when the home offers came in... But then again I've been kind of off on what I post because I've been having problems lately. 


Endiku- Thanks. I'll bleach it again. : )


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thats terrible. I'm sorry. 

For future reference - Karo syrup can help when they wont eat. Force feeding them some when they haven't eaten in a while can help bring their blood sugar levels up from deadly levels.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

poor baby!!!! ;( i just read this and some time has passed, good for u for trying, but did it all work out ok??


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Jann- The puppy died, if that is what you are referring to. I've dealt with it but actually thought about it earlier today. Because when I was driving back from the trail place I remember the puppy putting his head on my lap in the van. It was just a random thought that made me a little melancholy.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am late to this, but I wanted to thank you for trying hard to help him and for putting him out of his misery when that was needed. I really don't think there was much more you could have done in the circumstances. 

How are your dogs? I assume that there is no sign of any problems with them?


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

ahhh u have a good heart, and i too thank u for trying...;( someone new that baby was sick and just left it atleast u made it cozy


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No problems with my other dogs. Been keeping a close eye. They all have appetites and are drinking. Not sure how long til I'm out of the woods with them but I think we'll be okay... because they've all had their shots.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

unfartonitly i have experiance w/parvo ;( ... if your dogs are adult and have had their parvo booster. they absolutly should be fine .... bad news is puppies under age of 16 wks shots or not are highly susseptable (ha i cant spell worth beens sorry) anywho, they normally dont make it but adult dogs can get it and pull through most times evan if not vacinated...has to do with building antibodies and the 1 16 weeks shots dont always help cuz moms antibodies.....due know however parvo lives in ground for up to 1 yr.....this is why i know we lost 2 puppies at diff. times before us and the vet put together it must be in ground at our new home... 10-14 days is i believe incubation period..


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No puppies here. If we ever get another dog it'll be something grown from the shelter. The reason I was worried about the older dogs was because our one is fighting a fungal infection and the vet said it's messing with her immune system. But she hasn't had any new problems. They are all acting normal. Thank goodness.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

Good Good!!!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice to hear that your other dogs are doing fine so far . Hopefully you'll be out of the risky time soon.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Great to hear your dogs are doing great, I asked my vet if adult dogs that have thier shots can get parvo, he said highly unlikely.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks you guys : )


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats really too bad... I would have taken him in a heart beat... :-(

Labs are also prone to Epilepsie, CNM (Centronuclear Myopathy), and ECI (Exercise Induced Collapse).

Learn more about CNM and EIC here: Retriever Training Texas, Dog Training Texas, Hunting Dogs, Started Dogs, CNM & EIC CLEAR DOGS

Its a very big topic for us in the Hunting Retriever and Retriever Field Trial world.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Your husband is a brave man. Bless your soul for being there for that little guy.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad your other dogs are fine!


----------

